# drywall revels



## diyer (Oct 7, 2009)

has anyone got any experience using drywall reveals for architectural elements? I have seen drywall reveals used around doorjambs and above baseboards in applications with double drywall so to create a half inch reveal between MDF baseboards and double layer drywall. But this is obviously a very expensive detail. I have also used 5/8" drywall reveal used for glass shelves to be installed. I found them while searching the web at http://mybuildingpro.com/drywall reveals.html. Anyone know of any other resources for design ideas related to drywall design?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Try Trim-Tex.com. BTW, this site is for pros. DIYtalk.com is devoted to DIYers


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

yea, i was gonna say the same thing, go to Trim Tex...

they have some GREAT products. they are getting geared more and more towards being focused on drywall aesthetics and design as far as 'drywall art' is concerned.

( www.drywallart.com )


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

um.... yeah!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Speaking of reveals , they are nice and the possibilities are endless as to the endless ways of textures ..... It is something that is overlooked by most as to perhaps adding a distinct personal touch to a project ,,, One more thing to perhaps persuade a potential client into having a one of a kind custom job not to mention the extra moo-la involved..:thumbsup: A little hard to make up samples except on paper .... I think I may try pushing it some on the upper end homes ....People always like to be different and brag some about something out of the ordinary..


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

yea, i hear that....

i highly want to get into the 'drywall art' aspect myself stilts...

when it comes to any business, service, or product, you add the word 'art' to it, and you can automatically demand a high amount of money when pricing.

i already have a somewhat 'artistic' and creative mind, but my usual demographic would not be able to honestly afford the prices of typical drywall art pieces / projects.

i work on a lot of high-end custom homes, ppl who have money...but i still dont think a lot would be willing to pay for it, at least not enough to make a full commitment in it.

if you have a drywall business in las vegas or los angeles (hollywood) for example, i feel it would be easier to get into the drywall art market....but round where i am at least, i cant picture more than 1 job a year involving this.


...which sucks.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Try Trim-Tex.com. BTW, this site is for pros. DIYtalk.com is devoted to DIYers


Another would be Pittcon Industries

Rebel


----------

